# interesting retro idea



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

This you should take a look at.  I wonder how far you can push this simple idea.  Sepia or black and white with a spray painted back rather than color pen.  Maybe brass paint for sepia and alum paint for black and white.

anyway take a look

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_cds/article/0,2045,DIY_15079_2501839,00.html


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2006)

That is wild! 

I would think the photocopied image would disappear once rubbed off the piece of laminate.....it's almost like doing an image transfer. My guess is you would have to know your photocopied image was done with a carbon-based toner....? hmmm......

There's no limit to how you could paint the rest of the cards. Looks fun!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

oh im thinking tintype all the way with this one...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

how about multiple images on one sheet of copy paper, then go with the multiple images or a collage.  lots of stuff here..


----------

